
Leon Open-Source Personal Assistant: Introducing the To-Do List Module - Louistiti
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ahfg6rRI9Lw
======
detaro
A blog post etc would probably go better than a youtube video - people
generally avoid clicking on videos here.

~~~
Louistiti
Thanks for the info. You can find a short introduction here:
[https://github.com/leon-
ai/leon/tree/develop/packages/calend...](https://github.com/leon-
ai/leon/tree/develop/packages/calendar)

